

27 Science Fictions that became Science Facts in 2012 - kankana
http://myscienceacademy.org/2013/01/03/27-science-fictions-that-became-science-facts-in-2012/

======
sidcool
If possible, please submit with either Camel case or normal case. All caps
puts people off and you might be flagged.

~~~
kankana
thanks doing it now.

